# Nubian Buck is home - BUSY!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - wanted to let you all know that we are moving hay this weekend and I brought my new Nubian Buck home - Oh and the colt left about 30 minutes ago - :tears:

Anyway - I will explain more later - but I have neglected to post pics of the buck that I took 3 weeks ago - so I wanted to give you something -




























And one of his mom (the red Nubian)










Also, I am attaching a pic of my horses back together again after 5 months of being apart!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Cute new buck he's very flashy  ! Sorry the colt left but at least he has a good new home. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison....he's gonna give you some pretty kids for sure! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice buck..........  :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very handsome guy! And love the markings! Can't wait to see his babies! Sorry the colt left...that's kinda sad :tears: But that's awesome he has a great new home! I bet they'll love him! And now the horses can all be together again!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking guy, he looks like one of our Mini-Nubian bucks!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty boy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - so here is how the weekend went - (deep breath)

Friday - worked, got my nails done, then hubby decided he wanted to go "party" (STUPID MOVE!!!) so I drove him home at 1:30 am the hour home to our house - then I still had to feed. Mind you I had been up since 6 am and found my buckling dead - so I was not in a good mood already.

Saturday - Got up at 7 am to feed again and get ready. We then took son to young marines - had to be 45 minutes from our house at 9:30 am. went to breakfast (need grease after the night before) and got the trailer for hay runs. Went home -took an hour nap after picking our son up and then went to go get a load of hay. Stopped and picked up dinner and then drove home. We got done eating about 8 ish - and then went out to unload hay. My hubby tried to tear the barn down when he was putting the bales away with the tractor. We finally got done and inside by 10:00. We then had to get up early the next morning.

Sunday we got up at 6:00 am - went 2 hours to pick up my new buck and then to get another load of hay. From there we came home unloaded the hay and then spent 2.5 hours trying to load the colt into the trailer to go to his new home. Then ate real quick (first time eating our home grown lamb meat - mmmmmm!!!!) and then off for yet ANOTHER load of hay. On the way back hubby decided to stop to watch a movie - which put us home at 10 last night and I still had homework that was due by midnight. Needless to say I was up till 11:30 doing homework then to bed!

By the way - the movie Quarentine - unless you can watch a movie that was filmed like Blair Witch - don't bother going. I was so sick to my stomach by half way through. Not because of the "gore" but the movement. The story line was awesome though.

Now I was up today at 6:15 - hubby let me sleep a little and now I am at work - aghhhh!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Talk about busy! :help:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Everyone is so cute!! I love black and white animals!


----------

